# Waymo starts self-driving pick-ups for Lyft riders



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

https://techcrunch.com/2019/06/27/waymo-starts-self-driving-pick-ups-for-lyft-riders/


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Single Malt said:


> https://techcrunch.com/2019/06/27/waymo-starts-self-driving-pick-ups-for-lyft-riders/


Time for demolition derby, get your popcorn and drink and enjoy the shit show.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

"with a safety driver on board"

Can we stop saying driverless until they are driverless?
These are no more driverless than the car I'm in right now is driverless.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Time for demolition derby, get your popcorn and drink and enjoy the shit show.


Fake news designed to pop up stock with illusions that technology is almost ready.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

No Prisoners said:


> Fake news designed to pop up stock with illusions that technology is almost ready.


Even Viagara couldn't pop up Lyft stock.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

We're closer to landing a human in Mars than level 5 autonomous vehicles.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Even Viagara couldn't pop up Lyft stock.


Do you mean Viagra or Sofia Vergara? Because she is probably more effective than Viagra.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Even Viagara couldn't pop up Lyft stock.


Please don't waste a viagra pill.



TemptingFate said:


> Do you mean Viagra or Sofia Vergara? Because she is probably more effective than Viagra.


Met Sofia in 1993 while dating her BF who was model at Sabado Gigante in Miami. Sofia was hot, her friend amazing, but fatal attraction. She used to drive a jetski to my boat dock at night when she found out I got married. Crazy chic


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> Do you mean Viagra or Sofia Vergara? Because she is probably more effective than Viagra.


Neither will help Lyft get a rise.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

It's been inching up for a month and a half which makes me wonder if those professionals that said buy were right all along. The average of 26 of the best performing analysts tracked by tipranks has it at $70.57 with 17 saying buy, 6 saying hold and only 3 saying sell.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Neither will help Lyft get a rise.


At least you get good rides on viagra


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

VanGuy said:


> It's been inching up for a month and a half which makes me wonder if those professionals that said buy were right all along. The average of 26 of the best performing analysts tracked by tipranks has it at $70.57 with 17 saying buy, 6 saying hold and only 3 saying sell.


Buy Lyft stock??!!


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

everythingsuber said:


> "*with a safety driver on board*"
> 
> Can we stop saying driverless until they are driverless?
> These are no more driverless than the car I'm in right now is driverless.


LOL. Ask Uber how well this worked for them.

I don't see these vehicles as competition, and maybe I'm a Luddite, but it's gonna be a long time before I voluntarily enter one of these things. I've worked with computers long enough to be worried about this.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

VanGuy said:


> It's been inching up for a month and a half which makes me wonder if those professionals that said buy were right all along. The average of 26 of the best performing analysts tracked by tipranks has it at $70.57 with 17 saying buy, 6 saying hold and only 3 saying sell.


Have you heard of pump and dump, that's what's happening. Lyft is buying it's own stock through subsidiary companies to inflate the price.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

6 months to the day after ipo the stock will crash when the insiders all sell their stock

so 6 months from March 29th


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> 6 months to the day after ipo the stock will crash when the insiders all sell their stock
> 
> so 6 months from March 29th


I don't think it will crash. We will find out soon enough. For the record I still say Lyft stock is only worth $5 a share but I don't expect it to drop that low.


----------



## loophole (Jun 7, 2016)

Old news...


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

When I read the title I thought they were trying to sell self driving pick up trucks to Lyft drivers. :biggrin:


----------

